# Silver kidded!!!



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW! What an incredible day! Woke up at 630 and went to check, lots of amber goo, figured it would be soon! Grabbed some coffee and went out, bubble came, wasn't sure whether to pop it so called goat mentor, she said give her 15 more min and you will prob have to go in! Mind you I just brought my goats home 4 weeks ago, NEWBIE!!! So, called another goat friend who prayed with me and reminded me I could do it, decided while on phone I better wash up! Called back my goat mentor, she gave me the run down, hung up went in but not so sure what it was so grabbed phone and figured out it was a butt, found those legs after a bit of searching and out came baby girl #1 who we immediately named MIRACLE!!! An hour later still not many contractions, another hour still not many contractions decided to check her and a bubble of red, oh no. call goat mentor and she says I prob should go back in, OK!!! Another babe butt first but cant get his legs, ugh, so she says just to pull him out and out came boy #1!!! A little lifeless but got him all wiped up and came to!! And then here comes butt #3 and with a little pull she slid right on out! girl #3 - BLESSING!!!! And oh they are so CUTE and totally worth all the hard work! The Lord was so good to me and once again He strengthened me, encouraaged me and totally blessed me with such an amazing opporutunity to a part of the miracle of life! So, here's the KIDS!!! :stars:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww congrat's on the cute kiddo's :leap:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! They are so cute!!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! :stars: They are adorable!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just cutie pies! Congratulations!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!! Congrats :leap:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

oh very cute! and so apptly named..lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So very cute! And triplets too!! Congrats!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're WONDERFUL! God was good to you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute ...congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww perfect kids! You did awesome... Pray for mine to go smothly and If I have to go in, the courage you had. I too am a NEWBIE and my goat a FF
ray: Congrats and Adorable :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The little boy looks like he's wearing a tux!! Congrats on the beautiful babies  
:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats!!!! :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They look wonderful, and you did a great job. Good help from your friends, too!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations! They are BEAUTIFUL!!! :leap: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids are these mini Nubians?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

such beautiful babies! I'm so happy that everything had a happy ending, good job!! You did amazing. :hug: Congrats on those sweet kids. I just love nubian babies


----------

